# getting rid of mold - fugus and bacteria



## troy (Sep 30, 2014)

Will bleach do this? Will bleach in a dilute hurt my paphs?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes
No


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome  very easy to get. all those other items are hard to impossible to find. Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 1, 2014)

I cant imaging that chlorine is 'good' for plants...............


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

I take a qtip dip in a bleach dilute and dab a bad spot, I'm not dousing the plant, or flushing the roots. I did find some white stuff growing on one plants roots, I isolated it, do you know what to do about that?


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2014)

i would not put bleach on my plants. if you have mold etc. just change your culture to include more fresh air circulation. you're going to have some stuff growing regardless, it is natural. if your plants have infection there are other methods to address but culture is always part of that equation too. some white fuzz growing on a root is not anything that would alarm me unless it was mealy bugs.


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

I have this reddish orange stuff growing on my plants I figured put bleach on it, I don't know what it is


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

It's on the rhizome it progresses then turns black


----------



## valenzino (Oct 1, 2014)

Buy Physan and Phyton...


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

Gets rid of the orange stuff? What about colloidal silver?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

Follow the advice of the man above. Order from Kelly's korner or whomever.


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2014)

Phyton is.effective for bacterial and fungal infections. orchidmix.com has it.


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2014)

I found a premix. potassium salts of fatty acids, sulphur and a hydrophobic neem oil all in one, will this work?


----------



## Trithor (Oct 2, 2014)

The simplest thing is to remove the affected plant/s from the growing area. If you are concerned, then also disinfect the grow area. If there is a fungal problem, there has got to be a source, try and identify it. Clean all tools, watering cans etc. the affected plants are best treated in isolation, start with better air circulation, slightly higher light, fresh air and then add chemicals to the equation. I have not found dilute bleach to be a problem (having said that I would not water all my plants with bleach!) I do disinfect my cutting tools with bleach, and do not rinse them prior to cutting, rather leaving the bleach on the tool so that the bleach residue coats the cut surfaces (sort of acts like a cauterizing treatment). We can't get physan here, so I do use bleach, peroxide, Captab, alcohol (the last to treat myself while I work on my plants )


----------



## troy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks trithor, appreciated, everyone requests physan, so I'm gonna start the hunt, although I mixed up some epsom salts 1tsp. Per gallon and drenched foliar sprayed with that and that helped saw results 1day later


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 7, 2014)

Check First Rays, - he is a member of this forum, with a vendor page. He has Phyton, Physan, and other chemicals. 

I use a little Zertol, a commercial grade concentrated hydrogen peroxide, at a low dose (read the label). Zertol is 30% active peroxide, where hydrogen peroxide from the local pharmacy is only 3%. Diluted properly, it is very safe for the plants, can be used as a drench. It is more prophylactic, rather than attacking a specific disease. Leaves the air with a "fresh, just after the thunderstorm scent". 

First Rays has Zertol available.


----------

